# Oscars 2017 | 89th Academy Awards [Feb. 26]



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Hosted by Jimmy Kimmel.

Nominees can be seen .

Share your thoughts/Oscar predictions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2017)

It's pretty much what you expect

The fact that the same 5 or 6 films are elected over and over says something about the overall quality of films last year .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2017)

P.S. Fuck Mel Gibson


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Some thoughts:

Surprised that Amy Adams didn't get nominated for either _Arrival _or _Nocturnal Animals_; she was great in both.
_Passengers _didn't deserve any noms.
No nom for _Your Name _smh.
No song nominations for _Sing Street_, but _La La Land _gets two? And _Trolls _got one?! Smh.
Next to no love for _Silence_?
_Hidden Figure's _Best Picture nom was a political move.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2017)

I am glad that Fences, Hawksaw Ridge, Hidden Figures and Arrival made it. Solid competition.

Saddened that Silence couldn't make it though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

_Hidden Figures _was pretty good, but not _that _good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm glad Sully, Hanks, and Eastwood were shut out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Total grandparents movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2017)

weak Oscars, weak year

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2017)

Forgot to mention Kubo and The Two Strings, glad it was nominated.

I hope to see Moana tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Streep nomination is a joke.  It means she will be nominated for every performance until her death.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Forgot to mention Kubo and The Two Strings, glad it was nominated.
> 
> I hope to see Moana tomorrow.


One of only two animated movies to be nominated for VFX, the other one being _The Nightmare Before Christmas. _It'd be cool if it won.

I want _The Red Turtle _to win Best Animated Feature, but it's a lock for _Zootopia._


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 24, 2017)

Meh Who Cares that overrated piece of shit La La Land will get all the wins.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Meh Who Cares that overrated piece of shit La La Land will get all the wins.




Also: Why the hell did _Passengers _get a nod for Best Score and not _Nocturnal Animals_?


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 24, 2017)

That is simple they want to put Tom Ford in his lane. And they love JLaw and CPratt so they had to give them something. Certainly wouldnt be acting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> That is simple they want to put Tom Ford in his lane.


Whatever that means.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I think they penalized him for the vile nudity in his film.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah such a sin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2017)

lol all black people have to do from now on is cry racism in they'll get nominated in all categories.

They're nothing more than crybaby cunts who've let themselves become like poodles in a dog show.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol all black people have to do from now on is cry racism in they'll get nominated in all categories.
> 
> They're nothing more than crybaby cunts who've let themselves become like poodles in a dog show.


You should probably shut the hell up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2017)

He kinda sorta has a point tho

This obviously a byproduct of last year's backlash and i'm not sure how to feel about that .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol all black people have to do from now on is cry racism in they'll get nominated in all categories.
> 
> They're nothing more than crybaby cunts who've let themselves become like poodles in a dog show.


I haven't seen any of those three movies.  Hopefully that isn't why they got the nominations.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> He kinda sorta has a point tho
> 
> This obviously a byproduct of last year's backlash and i'm not sure how to feel about that .


It's an over-correction on the Academy's part, which was predictable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2017)

They weren't being honored for their merits then and they aren't being honored now. 

The award itself is meaningless to blacks, but getting the cosign of a revered white institution will at least help smooth the transition of people of color in the industry.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2017)

Fences deserves a win. Especially Denzel, but Viola is right there with him

Shame about them implications tho

Also Will Smith can't bitch he wasn't in an Oscar nominated movie this year . lolsuicidesquad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I probably won't watch.  Rooney not nominated.  Lily not nominated.

I'm interested in seeing Emma Stone win.  But I can just watch a YouTube clip the day after.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm not expecting Huppert to win Best Actress, but I do think she deserves it. I think Portman's got a chance. Stone doesn't belong there.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2017)

*Should/Will
Picture*
La La Land
*Director*
Barry Jenkins
*Actor*
Casey Affleck
*Actressg*
Natalie Portman/Emma Stone
*Supporting Actor*
Mahershala Ali
*Supporting Actress*
Viola Davis
*Original Screenplay*
_Manchester by the Sea_
*Adapted Screenplay*
_Arrival/Moonlight_
*Original Score*
_Jackie/La La Land_


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I probably won't watch.  Rooney not nominated.  Lily not nominated.



Because they don't deserve it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm certain that Lily Collins in Rules Don't Apply is better than Streep in that Jenkins movie.  Streep has done similar characters a trillion times!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

And you know what.  Rooney Mara is damn good in Una!


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm certain that Lily Collins in Rules Don't Apply is better than Streep in that Jenkins movie.  Streep has done similar characters a trillion times!!


And Amy deserves it more than both of them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Garfield should fucking win.


I'm happy Amy Adams didn't get nominated. At least I can say that the Academy is not as dumb as i make them to be. But this shit is still rigged as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

If Streep wins.  I will never watch another awards show.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2017)

W00t! Aragorn my man is nominated for leading role!


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Garfield should fucking win.
> 
> 
> I'm happy Amy Adams didn't get nominated. At least I can say that the Academy is not as dumb as i make them to be. But this shit is still rigged as hell.



Fucker shouldn't win dick for that travesty Amazing Spider Man 2 was.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I haven't seen that movie.  I watched the trailer a few times and the premise made my roll my eyes.

Additionally, I hate Andrew Garfield.  I don't want to see him in any more movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

You know what ? I hate Andrew Garfield too .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank god he didn't ruin the Social Network.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 26, 2017)

Didnt need to watch the movie. Heard that Accent in the Trailers and thought how is he getting Best Actor Noms. That accent was trash.

Maybe Mel deserves his nomination. He always been good at directing violence.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Well being an asshole doesn't mean you can't make a good movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Maybe Mel deserves his nomination. He always been good at directing violence.


With or without a camera


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2017)

Good for Mahershala Ali.

Glad that Hacksaw Ridge won at least one of those sound award things because the canon parts in the movie were _really_ loud.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2017)

Hell yeah for first Muslim actor being nominated.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 26, 2017)

Viola Davis won Best Supporting Actress.

And I think Piper won best short film.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2017)

Hell yeah! Win for the jungle book!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I would say that La La Land is having a bad night.  I'm only sort of paying attention.  But I have seen them miss out on several awards so far.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 26, 2017)

Current standing:

Best Supporting Actress: Viola Davis

Best Supporting Actor: Mahershala Ali

Best Animated Film: Zootopia

Costume Design: Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them

Documentary: O.J.: Made In America

Film Editing: Hackshaw Ridge

Foreign Language Film: The Salesman

Make Up and Hair Styling: Suicide Squad

Production Design: La La Land

Short Film (Animated): Piper

Sound Editing: Arrival

Sound Mixing: Hackshaw Ridge

Visual Effects: Jungle Book

Short Film (Live Action): Sing

Documentary (Short Subject): The White Helmets

Cinematography: La La Land

Music (Original Song): "City of Stars" From La La Land 

Music (Original Score): La La Land


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2017)

Best Director: Damien Chazelle


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2017)

Best Actor: Casey Affleck.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 26, 2017)

Writing (Adapted Screenplay): Moonlight

Writing (Original Screen Play): Manchester By the Sea

Best Actress: Emma Stone (La La Land)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2017)

Best actress: Emma Stone.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Denzel was robbed. I've seen both movies. Even Casey Affleck knew what was going on.
> 
> And now... Emma Stone ? Are you kidding me.


You shouldn't be too surprised.  They were the favorites coming into the night.

Stone was probably the third best.  It's okay that she won.

I didn't see Fences.  Affleck was great in MbtS.  He made that movie work.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Denzel was robbed. I've seen both movies. Even Casey Affleck knew what was going on.



I didn't see Fences or Manchester by the Sea, so I can't make the call.  What was Casey's reaction?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2017)

Best Picture: La La Land.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Best Picture: La La Land.



SERIOUSLY!? 

Never heard of that movie when it was in theaters, it didn't even win Original Screenplay, yet it is somehow Best Picture?!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2017)

So...did they just pulled a Harvey? 

Moonlight. 

Dafuq.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So...did they just pulled a Harvey?
> 
> Moonlight.
> 
> Dafuq.



Wait, what?

*checks site*

Oh, Moonlight won Best Picture.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2017)

That man said he opened the envelope and read "La La Land: Emma Stone" and idk. O_o

But it is Moonlight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I will be curious to learn more about this.

How did Warren end up with the wrong envelope?


----------



## Six (Feb 27, 2017)

Bruh, I feel so bad about how they just got humiliated : ok : gglife


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

So did Moonlight deserve it?  Or is it kind of like the Artist?  A movie no one has seen that will be forgotten about two years from now?


----------



## zoro (Feb 27, 2017)

Well this was embarrassing 

And pretty fun


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol well that ending was fucking awkward.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2017)

Legendary ending. Almost compensates for Emma Stone beating Huppert and Portman.

Almost.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

ACADEMY LOST ALL ITS CREDIBILITY this event is a huge fucking joke. pieces of shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

It seems like there were a least a couple of winners that won for political reasons instead of being the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So did Moonlight deserve it?  Or is it kind of like the Artist?  A movie no one has seen that will be forgotten about two years from now?



It deserved it. That movie was film artistry.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2017)

Zootopia won animated feature


literally the only thing I care about in these Oscars


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

every year the best picture will be about racial movies


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 27, 2017)

"Since when were you under the impression that La La Land won Best Picture?"



Look at Jimmy shitting his pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh hey, Will Smith, you can finally shut up about being in an Academy Award Winning Movie


because suicide quBUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Hailee Steinfeld looked great last night.  Goddamn.  Definitely in the best dressed category.

Dakota Johnson on the other hand looked terrible.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

#notmybestpicture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> every year the best picture will be about racial movies



Moonlight is about as racial as Manchester by the sea.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

Agent9149 said:


> Moonlight is about as racial as Manchester by the sea.


Don'tcha know ? Every movie with a black cast is a "racial movie "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 27, 2017)

A24 is savage. The witch, moonlight, spring breakers, under the skin, room, green room, swiss army man, a most violent year, ex machina, enemy, the end of the tour, the monster... They've got a great portfolio.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don'tcha know ? Every movie with a black cast is a "racial movie "



It is doe. Name a critically acclaimed black movie that doesn't involve slavery, civil rights, or take place in the hood.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 27, 2017)

Kinda BS since most Oscar winners involve historical events, civil rights or poor people trying to get out.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2017)

Watching the Oscars is as degenerate as it gets


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> Watching the Oscars is as degenerate as it gets


Some of the women looked sexy asf though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

next year the best picture will be another black movie with a black guy on the poster. mark my words!


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2017)

Here my edit of Oscars envelope mix up


----------

